# Cabelas Now carrys Hoyt



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I was in Cabelas in Omaha Nebraska yesterday and I was surprised to see that Cabelas is now carrying Hoyt Bows. Anybody know if Hoyt is going to have all thier line up there or just a few of the bows?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, great! All the small local Pro shops here in Utah will be so happy to hear this! "Retail ***** Has Hoyt!" Hurry everyone! Go yo your local Pro shop and get fitted, schooled, and educated and then go to Cabelas and buy the bow there so you can save $20! :evil: 

I wonder if the store here in Utah will have them? For all the small pro shops in the state lets hope NOT!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

even if they do carry them I will still go to wild arrows pro shop. that the only place I will by my archery stuff.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> even if they do carry them I will still go to wild arrows pro shop. that the only place I will by my archery stuff.


what about field points?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > even if they do carry them I will still go to wild arrows pro shop. that the only place I will by my archery stuff.
> ...


well I might be buying them at sportsman warehouse. sent there the only place I have seen that sells gold tips ones. :mrgreen: don't get me wrong I like Cabelas.I just don't like the the people in the archery part.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categ ... eck%3Dtrue


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's too bad.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Just to clear the air... Cabelas has ALWAYS carried Hoyt! Just not here. Some of their other locations carry it as mentioned above, but the Lehi location will not cary and has no plans to carry Hoyt.

Some mentioned it is too bad that they are carrying Hoyt, why is that too bad? Hoyt regulates it's dealers. If there are no Hoyt dealers to service an area why would they not want Cabela's or any other box store to carry their product? Hoyt is just trying to make a buck also.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

The archery guy at Cabelas in Omaha told me that they had just started to carry Hoyt within the last month or so. Maybe he was misinformed. It wouldnt be the first time Ive gotten bad information from a Cabelas Archery shop guy. 

Elk Stalker, you ask the question of why its bad Cabelas is carrying Hoyt. Here is my opinion. Im a Mathews guy, but I have a very high opinion of Hoyt bows, they are a top notch bow in my book. On the other hand, I have not had the best experience with the archery guys at Cabelas. Ive talked to several that have no idea what they are doing. Maybe the guys I talked to were covering for the "real" archery guy while he was out to lunch..but I just havent had good luck with the guys at Cabelas. So my issue is that you have a top notch bow being sold by people that have no clue about what makes a good bow. For me, I will stick to a small mom and pop archery store where I know they specailize in bows. Not camping/fishing/hiking optics/reloading etc etc..... I like Cabelas and I go there becuase its cool. I just dont buy my bows there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's good the the Lehi store does not and will not carry the Hoyt line. That would only hurt our local shops and cause friction. Hoyt is a great name and a great product. The fact that they are built here in Utah by Utah's is what makes them so special to a lot of people. I've been a Hoyt fan since day one and IF I ever owned a C.M.A.S.D. again it would be a Hoyt. That Carbon Matrix is one bad mamba jamba! I don't care Robert, Kevin who?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's good the the Lehi store does not and will not carry the Hoyt line. That would only hurt our local shops and cause friction. Hoyt is a great name and a great product. The fact that they are built here in Utah by Utah's is what makes them so special to a lot of people. I've been a Hoyt fan since day one and IF I ever owned a C.M.A.S.D. again it would be a Hoyt. That Carbon Matrix is one bad mamba jamba! I don't care Robert, Kevin who?


You said....IF......there is hope.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Robert, Kevin who?


Strothers........it's Kevin Stroooothhhherrrs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is good to see that it is only in areas where they have apparently not had a strong enough dealer presence. Cabela's archery dept is the only dept there in which there does not seem to be anyone with more than a half of a brain.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Bergy said:


> Elk Stalker, you ask the question of why its bad Cabelas is carrying Hoyt. Here is my opinion. Im a Mathews guy, but I have a very high opinion of Hoyt bows, they are a top notch bow in my book. On the other hand, I have not had the best experience with the archery guys at Cabelas. Ive talked to several that have no idea what they are doing. Maybe the guys I talked to were covering for the "real" archery guy while he was out to lunch..but I just havent had good luck with the guys at Cabelas. *So my issue is that you have a top notch bow being sold by people that have no clue about what makes a good bow.* For me, I will stick to a small mom and pop archery store where I know they specailize in bows. Not camping/fishing/hiking optics/reloading etc etc..... I like Cabelas and I go there becuase its cool. I just dont buy my bows there.


While I respect your opinion, If Hoyt thought it was going to be a bad business move they would not have signed the dealer agreement. It was Hoyt's decision to form the dealership. And while some may lack tuning knowledge to the fullest, *MOST* of them still know what makes a good bow. Ask them what they shoot. It is Hoyt and Matthews and a wide range of other brands. All bows out there nowdays are fantastic bows. It is harder and harder to find a bad one, *BUT* bows are like ice cream! Everyone has one that fits them just right. When someone say's they do not like "Brand A" it is usually just because it did not fit them and their style of shooting. They are archers and up to date on the current products however.

While I too have talked to people here at the local Cabela's that seem to not have a clue, there is one I would trust to work on my bow. He is a PSE sponsored competitive shooter. He knows his stuff, but he is only there once a week.

I will not even start on the mom and pop shop debate. There are Great, good and bad shops. I for one have just leared I can trust me more than some of the shops. Again they are giving you what workes for them and not necessarily what works for you. They may give you a paper tune but it stops there and there is so much more to it than that. Just because you take the paper tuned bow from the person that tuned it, it does not mean that it will be tuned for the way YOU shoot it.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

How about this…become proficient enough in your equipment on your own…and then you don’t need to rely on these guys as “professionals” to tell you what to do.


----------

